# Another 1st fatty attempt



## Fran (Apr 7, 2019)

Quite happy with how it turned out & it tastes rather good too. Thanks to all, as all your posts & pix made me give it a go!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Apr 7, 2019)

Beautiful fattie !!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 7, 2019)

Looks awesome!  Well done!


----------



## Fran (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks a lot guys & thanks for the likes.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 7, 2019)

Looks good, is that a pickle I see stuffed in there. Never tried that.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Fran (Apr 8, 2019)

Thank you, 

 gmc2003
 /Chris & for the point. Yes, I decided to go for the full burger & added a pickle, it made it really. Can't believe how good it is cold too. Goes very nicely with the Amish pickled eggs.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 8, 2019)

!st welcome to the forum glad to have you on board. 
Awesome looking cook there and plenty of photos which we like.

Warren


----------



## Fran (Apr 8, 2019)

Thank you very much for the welcome, comment & like, 

 HalfSmoked
 /Warren.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 8, 2019)

Great looking fattie!
Well done!
Al


----------



## sauced (Apr 8, 2019)

Man that looks delicious!!! Nice job!


----------



## Fran (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks a lot, 

 SmokinAl
 & 

 sauced
 for your comments & likes.


----------



## martin1950 (Apr 11, 2019)

You're killing it!!!!!!! and me in a good way.


----------



## Fran (Apr 11, 2019)

LOL And hopefully a painless way! Thanks a lot for your comment & like, 

 martin1950
 .


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jun 30, 2019)

Hello...new to the forum.
I dont know what a fattie is but that looked fantastic!!  Cut a slice and put that one a toasted onion roll and I would be in heaven for sure!


----------

